# إستشارى امن صناعى و سلامة مهنية



## تيم الحسن (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله تعالى جميعاً اخوانى الاعضاء انا عضوا جديد بينكم اتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان استفيد منكم و ان تستفيدوا ايضا منى و كلنا يدلو بدلوه فيما يخصه فى سبيل اعلاء المصلحة العامة و شكرا جزيلاً لكم مرة اخرى .​


----------



## johnnathan (29 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم ..انا سعيد جدا بالتعرف عليك ....اريد ان اسالك كيف استطيع الحصول على شهادةبالامن الصناعي( السيفتي) معترف عليها من قبل شركات النفط ....ارجو ان تفيدني بهذا الخصوص و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## تيم الحسن (30 مايو 2009)

انا شاكر لك واريد ان اسالك انت بلدك منين يا باشمهندس عشان لا بد ان تلتحق بأحد الدورات المتخصصة اولاً بأى معهد معترف به او اكاديمية للحصول على التخصص الذى تريده عندنا بمصر يوجد مركز الامن الصناعى بالقاهرة مقره و ايضا اكاديمية السادات و معهد كومبيصل بفروعه - ارجو ان اكون وضحت لك الامر و شكرا .


----------



## REACTOR (31 مايو 2009)

اهلا و سهلا بيك يا باشمهندس ..............


----------



## دى ماركو (9 يونيو 2009)

اهلا بيك يا يشمهندس 
واحب اعرفك بنقسى انا ماركو المصرى


----------



## دى ماركو (9 يونيو 2009)

انا بصنع جل للشعر وشامبو كريم وجل شاور 
احب اعرف الطرق القانونيه لترخيص المشروع دا من اهل العلم لانى دوخت وسمعت اساطير ومستحيلات فى الموضوع دا .


----------



## دى ماركو (9 يونيو 2009)

وحابب انى اخد دوره فى الامن الصناعى وفى صناعه ادوات التجميل عشان يكون تجربه بخبره معمليه معتمده
ممكن


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يونيو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك معانا أخي العزيز ومنور الموقع بوجودك معانا وإن شاء الله تستفاد بوجودك .......


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (23 أغسطس 2009)

اخي انا مهندس جديد محتاج مواصفات 
هذه الاشياء
خوذه بلاستيك
كمامه ورقيه
افرول 
حذاء
جوانتي جلد
جوانتي مشمع
ارجوك في اسرع وقت


----------

